
This site is making readers pass a quiz before commenting - Gargoyle
http://www.niemanlab.org/2017/03/this-site-is-taking-the-edge-off-rant-mode-by-making-readers-pass-a-quiz-before-commenting/
======
lithos
Javagaming.org has one for registration. Normally one of the hard looking
programing problems that are easy, or a find the mistake that is keeping the
program from running. Enough to look like a hard problem, even though a
nonprofessional programmer gets through.

Cut down on uninvested "program for free for me" threads, seo spammers (when
those were a thing on forums), and spam.

------
janwillemb
INAN (I'm not a Norwegian) but the questions are something like this:

\- is data surveillance a positive thing to DGF?

    
    
        - yes, they think it's good for privacy(?)
        - they haven't decided yet
        - no, they think it conflicts with human rights
    

\- which party votes in favor of DLD?

    
    
        - (three parties mentioned)
    

\- what does DGF stand for?

    
    
        - (three options)

~~~
elygre
IAAN. The first question is slightly off. It goes "is the Norwegian Data
Protection Agency positive to the DGF?"

------
nealrs
I hacked on something like this a few months ago as a joke:
[https://github.com/nealrs/readsure](https://github.com/nealrs/readsure)

------
kagamine
I think in some instances, and they only use the quiz on some of the articles,
this is a good way to filter the idiots, but on the negative side I wonder how
many people forgot the intelligent thing they had to contribute because they
had to spend time and mental energy completing a quiz. I hope this doesn't
spread beyond _serious things for serious people_ , it is very poor UX to ask
users to jump through hoops and spend time on a quiz before they are allowed
to participate.

Surely a red warning text in the textarea element where the comment will be
typed out is a better idea? The quiz still doesn't eliminate the need for
moderation even though it _may_ have gone some way toward reducing that need.

~~~
Cthulhu_
If they forgot the intelligent thing they had to contribute then it wasn't
intelligent to begin with - it's more likely to be a knee-jerk reaction. If
people read the article properly they'll already have taken more time than
would trigger a knee-jerk reaction.

~~~
Ntrails
I can lose my train of thought between walking from one room to another. It's
got nothing to do with the value of the thought itself - just that I'm easily
distracted.

It's highly likely I can recapture the thought by stepping back into the
environment in which it occurred (in this case skim re-reading the article I
imagine), but honestly I don't tend to comment on ephemeral sites, rather post
on communities about commenting. It seems more interesting/useful

~~~
falcor84
>I can lose my train of thought between walking from one room to another.

That's not just you, it's a scientifically studied effect -
[https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/why-walking-
throu...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/why-walking-through-
doorway-makes-you-forget/)

~~~
Ntrails
Somewhat delayed response - but that's a cool link! thanks :)

------
everybodyknows
Clever idea. Maybe HN could benefit from it?

~~~
dancing_shark
I can see it now.

    
    
      How many microservices are needed for a CMS webapp?
    
      a.  17
      b.  34 
      c.  When you do service discovery properly, you don't need to count.

~~~
elygre
I think I see where you are going, but in the sample quiz the questions all
relate to the article, and are very factual: Not "how many micro services are
needed?", but "how many micro services does the author think is needed?"

~~~
Cthulhu_
a. "it depends" b. "it doesn't matter the author is WRONG" c. it's better to
do it in <approach of the month>

